# 02/17/2021 - Dynamite Discussion | Young Bucks vs Santana & Ortiz Tag Title Match Edition



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Whoanma I can't wait to see your happy face in this thread on Wednesday.







*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Whoanma I can't wait to see your happy face in this thread on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won’t be seeing my happy face, but a happy animated gif, several if she ends up winning, as a bonus.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Strong line up by aew's standards but the inner circle just recently had a three way tag match which was won by Jericho and mjf to determine who would be the tag team of the inner circle going forward and yet here we are with pnp getting and undeserved opportunity kayfabe wise to win the tag title against the young bucks in a promotion that makes a deal of wins and losses....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> Strong line up by aew's standards but the inner circle just recently had a three way tag match which was won by Jericho and mjf to determine who would be the tag team of the inner circle going forward and yet here we are with pnp getting and undeserved opportunity kayfabe wise to win the tag title against the young bucks in a promotion that makes a deal of wins and losses....


*Yeah, can someone explain how this even makes sense in a roundabout way? Why did we even watch that inner circle tag team fight if Santana and Ortiz are getting a title shot?*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The top 3 matches are interesting.

I assumed for awhile we were getting Mox vs. Omega at Revolution. And there's a good chance that will still be the match. But with PAC being kind of involved in the story and the way they heated up Archer (despite the loss), make me think we could see something else at Revolution. And this 6 Man Tag makes you think which direction Mox and Archer will go in. I would think Archer and Kingston would have a final match at Revolution, by maybe not.

Happy to see Riho back. I expect a good one with her and Deeb. Riho winning is pretty obvious since it's her return and it can lead to an NWA Championship match down the line.

I'm torn on Bucks vs. Santana & Ortiz. I know a lot of people are hoping Santana & Ortiz will win to further that story with the Inner Circle but they have not built up Santana & Ortiz at all to be tag team champions. The last time they won a match on Dynamite as a team was back in September. Wouldn't hate if they won, but I'll guess the Bucks retain.

Didn't even know Matt Sydal had a brother, let alone one that wrestled. This will be an extended squash for FTR that will play into their feud with Jurassic Express.

Last week was the first time in weeks where they did something semi interesting with the Sting/Darby/Team Taz feud. So, whatever happens here, I hope it's something interesting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks to be another good show. Let's make it 5 in a row.

-The main event 6 man tag should be great, a step down from the main events we have gotten in the past 2 weeks but a good one nonetheless. This should set up Archer vs Kingston III and I hope in some way or form it sets up PAC vs Moxley vs Omega for Revolution. It's time to start announcing matches. The builds are there and most of the card looks set but we need confirmation. Going with Team Mox to win here. 

-Santana and Ortiz vs The Young Bucks should be a banger. I'm hoping for Santana and Ortiz to win. Not clean but definitely due to Good Brothers interference. That would set up P&P vs Jericho/MJF and Bucks vs Good Brothers at Revolution, which I think is the best way to go as it results in the best possible card. This one should be storyline heavy if Santana and Ortiz pull off the win.

-Riho vs Serena Deeb will be great. Riho's comeback should be a nice moment. I have no idea who wins this match though. I'm gonna go with Riho to pull the upset on Deeb and make it to the finals to face Britt Baker.

-FTR vs the Sydal Brothers should be a good wrestling match given that 3/4 of them we know can go at a high level. This should move the FTR vs Jurassic Express story forward going into their blowoff match at the PPV. 

-Looking forward to the Sting segment after the body bag spot last week with Darby. Sting has been repetitive but last week took the feud to the next level. Hopefully this week they continue to build on the momentum with a great segment. 

The show should be great on the wrestling end, hopefully the promos and segments deliver in between.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs. Santana/Ortiz should keep the string of good main events going.

These are the 2021 main events thus far:

1/6: Omega vs. Fenix (AEW World Title)
1/13: Darby vs. Cage (TNT Title)
1/20: Jericho/MJF vs. Hager/Guevara vs. Santana/Ortiz
1/27: Young Bucks/Good Brothers vs. Dark Order
2/3: Omega/Good Brothers vs. Moxley/PAC/Fenix
2/10: Omega/KENTA vs. Moxley/Archer

I'd love for PnP to win but I don't see it at this point. It'd be a good twist before the PPV though.

As for the rest of the card, it looks pretty good. The six-man tag plays into a few different storylines of recent months. Not just Mox vs. Kenny and Mox vs. Eddie, but also Archer vs. Eddie and Death Triangle vs. Eddie's fam. Kenny and the Good Brothers will probably get involved after the match.

Riho's return against Serena should be fun enough. Since Riho is in America, I think she's back for the long run now or else she'd have been on the Japanese side of the bracket. I expect Riho to win this and it could even set up a future NWA Women's Title match.

FTR vs. the Sydals should be alright, even if nothing amazing. This feels like a ROH match for some reason. Mike Sydal is pretty good actually, but not as good as Matt. He's done some WWE dates as Mike Karma on their 205 show and has also appeared in IMPACT and Dragon Gate. He beat Taya Valkyrie in an intergender match in 2019 which is on YouTube for those interested.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiho


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, can someone explain how this even makes sense in a roundabout way? Why did we even watch that inner circle tag team fight if Santana and Ortiz are getting a title shot?*


Its AEW. Everyone gets a title shot.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Card actually looks good after the most recent additions. Looking forward to seeing Riho 🤩 could do without seeing Chaos Project though 😬


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Card actually looks good after the most recent additions. Looking forward to seeing Riho 🤩 could do without seeing Chaos Project though 😬


Forgot about that one. I've added it to the card now. Chaos Project is the absolute shits. Poor Evans and Angelico.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rihooooos back!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, can someone explain how this even makes sense in a roundabout way? Why did we even watch that inner circle tag team fight if Santana and Ortiz are getting a title shot?*


The only thing I can think of is that Jericho and MJF will be pissed that Santana and Ortiz took a title match after losing the Inner Circle 3-way. Thereby increasing inner circle tensions even further. Basically, Jericho/MJF would bring up the same points made in this thread


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> The only thing I can think of is that Jericho and MJF will be pissed that Santana and Ortiz took a title match after losing the Inner Circle 3-way. Thereby increasing inner circle tensions even further. Basically, Jericho/MJF would bring up the same points made in this thread


*It makes no sense for them to be ignoring it up until this point though. They see what we see. They should have called it out immediately.*


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Riho better win. Sting stuff is getting ridiculous watch him get injured.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks good. Dynamite has been excellent lately. Main event will be great - bucks always deliver.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Main event looks good rest of the card is filler tho.

Santana and Ortiz should win but i bet they dont tbh there entire AEW run has been incredibly underwhelming.

Sucks that Hangman is working a program with all these lowcard goons.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it Wednesday yet? Because this is why I love Wednesdays!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Come on Santana and Ortiz, nothing against the Bucks but PnP need the push more, it's felt like they've been wasted since they got here. 



TD Stinger said:


> Didn't even know Matt Sydal had a brother, let alone one that wrestled.


I knew he existed and he wrestled but I didn't know he still was active, haven't heard his name come up in years, he was in ROH around 2013ish. Although tbh the thing I remember him for most was that time some idiot Spyral BKNY gave him a moonsault styles clash and badly concussed him... (And tbh that's more remembering what an idiot that other guy was more than anything about Mike Sydal himself)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

According to DARK tonight, Chaos Project and Private Party were removed from the 8 man tag. It's just Hangman/Matt Hardy vs TH2 now.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Prosper said:


> According to DARK tonight, Chaos Project and Private Party were removed from the 8 man tag. It's just Hangman/Matt Hardy vs TH2 now.


If Luther is out the match has significantly improved.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Only 3 shows until Revolution.......

I think Thea Trinadad debuts tonight to align with Chuck & Orange Cassidy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Riho v Deeb should be bonkers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Private Party, Matt Hardy, and Hangman Page vs TH2 & Chaos Project is now just Matt Hardy & Hangman vs TH2


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

And suddenly that match looks much better. Why the change? Did Luther or Serpentico (doing double duty) get injured on Dark or did TK just realise Luther should not be on Dynamite?

TK said in his IMPACT ad that he'll have a Valentine's Day present for Kenny on Dynamite. My guess being the Revolution main event announcement of Kenny vs. Mox.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> And suddenly that match looks much better. Why the change? Did Luther or Serpentico (doing double duty) get injured on Dark or did TK just realise Luther should not be on Dynamite?
> 
> TK said in his IMPACT ad that he'll have a Valentine's Day present for Kenny on Dynamite. My guess being the Revolution main event announcement of Kenny vs. Mox.


Because Luther will face Orange Cassidy tonight. Oh God, the riot on this forum will start lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF are they doing 🤦‍♂️


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362031546933387265


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FFS, I like so much of what AEW does but putting someone like Luther on Dynamites, ESPECIALLY in a singles match (at least he can be partially hidden in a multi-person tag), is horrible. He works like a semi-trained bush league guy and should never be on a flagship product on national TV.

Why not use someone like Shawn Spears even if as a jobber, at least he looks the part.

I hope it's 2 minutes long and just designed to have Miro run in and break things.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> WTF are they doing 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362031546933387265


The tweet was deleted, what did it say?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> FFS, I like so much of what AEW does but putting someone like Luther on Dynamites, ESPECIALLY in a singles match (at least he can be partially hidden in a multi-person tag), is horrible. He works like a semi-trained bush league guy and should never be on a flagship product on national TV.
> 
> Why not use someone like Shawn Spears even if as a jobber, at least he looks the part.
> 
> I hope it's 2 minutes long and just designed to have Miro run in and break things.


Because Shawn Spears would not like to job in 2 minutes to OC and Luther don't see a problem in it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> The tweet was deleted, what did it say?


OC vs Luther


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t see Luther vs OC going more than 60 seconds before Miro comes out. At least I hope it doesn’t. He still hasn’t gotten back at him for the wedding and this should only be used to set up their match at Revolution.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> OC vs Luther


Ok. I do hope Khan changed his mind on that one. If it happens and it is a squash with a Miro run-in then it only takes up maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Luthor/OC, Hardy/Page v Hybrid and FTR/Sydal will be just storyline enhanced matches. I expect Miro/OC, FTR/Jurassic express and something involving Hardy, Page and Dark order to be announced for Revolution. Hopefully we also have a clear picture what Omega will be doing as well.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Luther vs OC?

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahahahahaha wow what an abysmal decision.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Please God, let Miro interfere and Luther pick up his first dynamite win 🙏🏻


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Luthor/OC, Hardy/Page v Hybrid and FTR/Sydal will be just storyline enhanced matches. I expect Miro/OC, FTR/Jurassic express and something involving Hardy, Page and Dark order to be announced for Revolution. *Hopefully we also have a clear picture what Omega will be doing as well*.


I have my fingers crossed for Mox vs Omega vs PAC. That triple threat can surpass HHH vs HBK vs Benoit at WM20 which is at the top of my list as far as the best Triple Threat of all time right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> TK said in his IMPACT ad that he'll have a Valentine's Day present for Kenny on Dynamite. My guess being the Revolution main event announcement of Kenny vs. Mox.


I wouldn't be surprised if PAC and/or Archer are added to Kenny vs. Mox. PAC has been kind of involved in the Kenny/Mox story for the last month and as of now isn't doing anything too important anywhere else. And Archer, even though he lost last week, they made him look like a beast in defeat.

I'm starting to think we'll get a Triple Threat or Fatal Four Way at Revolution.



Alright_Mate said:


> WTF are they doing 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362031546933387265


Just gonna say, I will laugh by the end of the show if this match happens yet they apparently can't get a 2nd Women's Tournament match on the show.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Because Luther will face Orange Cassidy tonight. Oh God, the riot on this forum will start lol


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Luther vs. Orange Cassidy? Damn how can these other promotions even compete?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362081275495002120
interesting


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362081275495002120
> interesting


Hm, last time Kenta pulled this I called bull shit. And I was wrong.

This time I feel like there's a good chance she'll be there. But If say she'll be there, I will be wrong.

Because if I learned anything about these things, I am always wrong. So I will not predict anything.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362081275495002120
> interesting





TD Stinger said:


> Hm, last time Kenta pulled this I called bull shit. And I was wrong.
> 
> This time I feel like there's a good chance she'll be there. But If say she'll be there, I will be wrong.
> 
> Because if I learned anything about these things, I am always wrong. So I will not predict anything.


No need to actually have a surprise or build an anything can happen atmosphere. Nah, just post stuff on Twitter that ruins any possible surprise.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> No need to actually have a surprise or build an anything can happen atmosphere. Nah, just post stuff on Twitter that ruins any possible surprise.


Imagine if after years away from the WWE, the rock hinted at his return on Twitter.

Would’ve completely killed what was likely the best moment of that decade.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362081275495002120
> interesting


Put Zelina Vega with Santana and Ortiz tonight and have them win the tag titles


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to tonight.

One of the rare times I'll be able to watch live.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Isn't Thea/Zelina's happiness just because her 90 day no compete clause is up? Doesn't necessarily mean she'll join AEW, although she'd be a good addition (and pave a route for Aleister Black/Tommy End). She could just as easily end up in IMPACT though if AEW isn't looking to add more women at the moment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does Thea Trinidad even wrestle? Last time I saw her she was a valet


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Does Thea Trinidad even wrestle? Last time I saw her she was a valet


Yeah she wrestles she's not that great though. Her mic work is her strong suit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Hm, last time Kenta pulled this I called bull shit. And I was wrong.
> 
> This time I feel like there's a good chance she'll be there. But If say she'll be there, I will be wrong.
> 
> Because if I learned anything about these things, I am always wrong. So I will not predict anything.


Would be weird to debut her after the women's tournament started. What will she have to do


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I keep thinking Thea will join up with La Sicaria, since she used to be in that group, but they are never on Dynamite anymore, so who knows. Maybe she becomes the valet/manager for Sammy and tries to poach PnP away from the Inner Circle. Then you add La Sicaria to that group and it could be pretty good.

This is all speculation though. She makes a good living just being on twitch, so she doesn't need wrestling. Her husband on the other hand is being wasted in catering and would be a great get for AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Yeah she wrestles she's not that great though. Her mic work is her strong suit.


I dunno how I feel about this. There's girls on Dark that can probably do the same thing. Like is she better than Ivelisse?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I dunno how I feel about this. There's girls on Dark that can probably do the same thing. Like is she better than Ivelisse?


No not even close to Ivelisse in the ring. None of the women in AEW except for Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa are on her level on the mic so she does have value if they bring her in solely to talk. If the storyline she is in calls for her to wrestle though, she'd be able to hold her own but would need a good in-ring opponent to carry most of it like Serena Deeb, Ivelisse, or Shanna.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I dunno how I feel about this. There's girls on Dark that can probably do the same thing. Like is she better than Ivelisse?


She is a better seller and character then Ivelisse. She isn't sloppy in the ring, just limited at times. She does have good selling and great character work though. It depends on her opponent. Coincidentally, Ivelisse would actually be a terrible person for her to face because Ivelisse isn't someone who carries a match. Don't get me wrong Ivelisse is good, but she is best at showcasing her moves and not highlighting her opponents. This reads like I am knocking her, but it isn't meant to, if that makes sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> No need to actually have a surprise or build an anything can happen atmosphere. Nah, just post stuff on Twitter that ruins any possible surprise.


called trying to pop a rating

its not like she's a star like Stinger that deserves a shock entrance

if she does debut though, she'll be the first woman's 'star' signing to AEW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> called trying to pop a rating
> 
> its not like she's a star like Stinger that deserves a shock entrance
> 
> if she does debut though, she'll be the first woman's 'star' signing to AEW


Yeah, for me creating that anything can happen environment will do a lot more for ratings than random person spoiling their debut.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> She is a better seller and character then Ivelisse. She isn't sloppy in the ring, just limited at times. She does have good selling and great character work though. It depends on her opponent. Coincidentally, Ivelisse would actually be a terrible person for her to face because Ivelisse isn't someone who carries a match. Don't get me wrong Ivelisse is good, but she is best at showcasing her moves and not highlighting her opponents. This reads like I am knocking her, but it isn't meant to, if that makes sense.


I guess my concern is that this could be just a signing for the sake of signing someone, while also taking a potential spot from someone decent who's not really doing anything ATM.

I suppose The End goal could be to lure Thea's significant other. (See what I did there?)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, for me creating that anything can happen environment will do a lot more for ratings than random person spoiling their debut.


but... you don't know if she'll debut

or if she does when, or if when in what angle

soooo.... you might need to watch to see, y'know? 🤟


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, for me creating that anything can happen environment will do a lot more for ratings than random person spoiling their debut.


Luther getting booked already makes me feel like literally anything could happen, just in the wrong way. TBH if he wasn't dead I'd expect an AIR BUD IS ALL ELITE and now that I've written it, I have to admit I'd probably pop


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I guess my concern is that this could be just a signing for the sake of signing someone, while also taking a potential spot from someone decent who's not really doing anything ATM.
> 
> I suppose The End goal could be to lure Thea's significant other. (See what I did there?)


I understand your point, but I wouldn't worry too much about Thea. She is a net gain as a performer overall. Think Eddie Kingston. Great on the mic, but in ring he is capable with the right opponent. Her work as a valet/manager and part time wrestler in WWE was a good use of her. She took Andrade from a good wrestler to a well rounded top level act in NXT just by being his manager. The second she was gone from his act, Vince lost all faith in him. She also did the same for Angel Garza, but to a lesser degree.

I do see what you did there. My opinion on Tommy End/Aleister Black may be a bit overvalued because I personally think he is one of the best performers in the world.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

If that happens I hope Alister gets send through tables each week by Nia Jax on RAW!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> If that happens I hope Alister gets send through tables each week by Nia Jax on RAW!!


He would have to be on TV first which would be an upgrade for him at this point.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> He would have to be on TV first which would be an upgrade for him at this point.


Bring him out each week just for that. Or better have Nia be interviewed in the back, he walks by and gets put through a table, like every week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> He would have to be on TV first which would be an upgrade for him at this point.


I can't believe they are keeping him off TV due to Zelina or whatever. Black was my top/favorite guy in WWE. He's not the best on the mic or in the charisma dept but he's got everything else down perfectly as far as in ring work, entrance, and presence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I can't believe they are keeping him off TV due to Zelina or whatever. Black was my top/favorite guy in WWE. He's not the best on the mic or in the charisma dept but he's got everything else down perfectly as far as in ring work, entrance, and presence.


I think he was one on Heyman's list and once he was gone it was all over. He was off TV before Zelina was let go.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shock Street said:


> Luther getting booked already makes me feel like literally anything could happen, just in the wrong way. TBH if he wasn't dead I'd expect an AIR BUD IS ALL ELITE and now that I've written it, I have to admit I'd probably pop


Air Bud was better athlete than about 90 percent of the roster. He’d likely outclass all of them in the ring.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Definitely tuning in for the Luther match!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoanma said:


>


You pumped for Riho? Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> You pumped for Riho? Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362199255914545152


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362199255914545152


Imagine having a legend like Dory Jr. there and presenting Luther vs Trashidy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman looks really fired up tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hangman's offense is one of my favorites. He uses all the tools


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That Phoenix Splash was f** horrible.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Evans so sloppy. Pretty good opener though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least it was short.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the best twist of fate sell of all time 😂*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman looked hella strong, too bad about the TH2 botch


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That Phoenix Splash was f** horrible.*


Embarrassing.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jack Evans ffs


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What a botchfest at the end.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn jack evans chubby as fuck. Meh match. Love me some hangman though 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Decent showcase for Hangman. Match was whatever.

Evans is good for one big botch every match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hangman still languishing in the tag division. I guess its the slow build leading up to his eventual title win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Quick match good


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hangman with the swindle!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is just terrible.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Who cares about this match??


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Money match? lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hangman vs Matt should be decent at Revolution


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that got convoluted quick


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Isaiah haha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...Private Party had the contract...so Matt had read it...so...none of this makes sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is the Dark Order still simping for Adam Page after he left them hanging on multiple occasions?!*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Isiah Cassidy a lawyer


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Match was messy, but I like the segment at the end and it continues the eventual DO and Hangman stuff, so I'm good with that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brodie Jr still on TV


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I got my "Hangman and Dark Order are friends anyway" moment so I'm happy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So...Private Party had the contract...so Matt had read it...so...none of this makes sense.


*They didn't proofread after he signed it because they assumed it was the same document.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is so stupid. What a waste for hangman to be around these nerds


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why is the Dark Order still simping for Adam Page after he left them hanging on multiple occasions?!*


Tony pet project, he doesn't want to admit it's shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good segment there after the match. Hangman/Hardy should be good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cue the people complaining about -1


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho looks ripped with his jacket on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two Sheds said:


> So...Private Party had the contract...so Matt had read it...so...none of this makes sense.


Private Party can't read... 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> So...Private Party had the contract...so Matt had read it...so...none of this makes sense.


None of them read it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LMAO, MJF was forced to acknowledge all the stupid logic holes that Cornette highlighted last week.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho putting MJF in his place is gold. I love grumpy Jericho.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Hangman is on to something that is good after Revolution


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Tony pet project, he doesn't want to admit it's shit.


Its unbelievable how shitty this group is. They should have been dropped ages ago, they ain't getting over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> None of them read it


So he was dressed up as the Mascot why?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Jericho has stopped eating before Dynamite


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW should put -1 vs Marko Stunt


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Jericho don’t like Sammy no mo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Its unbelievable how shitty this group is. They should have been dropped ages ago, they ain't getting over


Yeah them and Retribution are god awful, at least they aren't that bad. But man The Dark Order is shitty.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> None of them read it


And of course none of them watch the show either. Just dumb.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So he was dressed up as the Mascot why?


Lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> So...Private Party had the contract...so Matt had read it...so...none of this makes sense.


Made zero sense.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rihooooooo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The women are not at 9:30 wow


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Riho vs Serena not getting 9:30'd.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Revolution looks fucking dire so far.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So he was dressed up as the Mascot why?


He’s the jags mascot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder if they’ll give Riho a win on her return.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I'm gonna watch w/o this thread tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where the fuck is @Whoanma ? I know he's been DYING for Riho's return!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hangman vs Hardy 1 on 1 doesn’t do much for me. Wish it would be a 6 man tag or something with DO and PP getting involved,


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Riho vs Serena not getting 9:30'd.


Hopefully a Britt segment takes up that slot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *LMAO, MJF was forced to acknowledge all the stupid logic holes that Cornette highlighted last week.*


Fan base called it out too, better for them to tie up illogical shit then let it go, correct imperfections and keep moving


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Yeah I'm gonna watch w/o this thread tonight.


For why


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> And of course none of them watch the show either. Just dumb.


Maybe Isaiah did and caught onto Hangmans shit. Not watching would fit Matts current persona. I know thats a big stretch but its the only way to make it make sense lol

Private Party just running in and taking out Hangman and the mascot would have been better
_
Editors note: I will defend any and all Hangman segments_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Aja Kong was out there looking like Viscera*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Veny and Sakura killed it on Monday


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait so after all that the Queen of Piss lost?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol, I knew those matches would end up on YouTube.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They’re gonna have Britt Baker vs Anna Jay match online...okay


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Britt vs Anna Jay should be a Dynamite match IMO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm so excited to see Riho again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Serena is fit AF. 🥵


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to this Serena Deeb is the shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho is back....almost forgot about her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Serena is fit AF. 🥵


Yep she is fit as hell.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RIHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim Cornette can talk all the shit he wants but Riho is OVER!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

HYPE


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Riho get plastic surgery? She looks different


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Looking forward to this Serena Deeb is the shit


And of course the small child will beat the badass looking adult.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh snap, a wrestling match so far.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho looking adorable as ever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this is pretty good. To be honest.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hopefully she's back for a while


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Serena should outpower her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Riho was away for over a year... she couldn't pack on 10 lbs? 🤨


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Serena is pretty good. Never seen much of her.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

She seems thinner than before


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

My internet collapsed. I was on my way to murder my provider.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho looks the same to me. But then again i dont pay much attention


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> And of course the small child will beat the badass looking adult.


Lol why are you watching that way just enjoy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I am not watching Dynamite but I have to post this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You could tell Serena was a damn good coach. She has all the fundamentals mastered at an expert level. Serena should be paid extra to train some of these inexperienced AEW chicks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that looked brutal


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLD UP, THEY'RE PUTTING BRITT'S MATCH ON YOUTUBE?! 








*


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Whatever your opinion is of Riho you have to admit it is terrible booking to put her in a match against one of the few good women wrestlers in the division in her first match back in over a year and then immediately go to commercial


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The move Riho does where she matrixes out of a pinfall pops me every time


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol why are you watching that way just enjoy


Things that insult basic physics get to me.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So, will they rush the tournament and put the matches on YouTube? What does a bad idea.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

tower_ said:


> Whatever your opinion is of Riho you have to admit it is terrible booking to put her in a match against one of the few good women wrestlers in the division in her first match back in over a year and then immediately go to commercial


Pretty much every match except the opener does, doesn't it? Even the main events have picture in picture.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not really paying attention to PIP and Riho looked dead outside the ring geez


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *HOLD UP, THEY'RE PUTTING BRITT'S MATCH ON YOUTUBE?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tournament wasn’t really formatted and paced well. They had just one tournament match the last 2 weeks and now they have to cram the rest of the US matches in 2 weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> You could tell Serena was a damn good coach. She has all the fundamentals mastered at an expert level. Serena should be paid extra to train some of these inexperienced AEW chicks.


I agree. Yes they should.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The quality of women's matches in AEW has shot up in recent months. Helps that there is no sign of Swole or Brandi.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or is this more of a wrestling match? Probably due to Serena.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> The quality of women's matches in AEW has shot up in recent months. Helps that there is no sign of Swole or Brandi.


Dont jinx it! haha. Swole is horrible so is Brandi.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Please enough with these big group mixed meaningless tag matches


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*PSA to commentators: reminding the audience that Riho is 98 lbs isn't helping.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This a hard hitting match didn’t expect that


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> The quality of women's matches in AEW has shot up in recent months. Helps that there is no sign of Swole or Brandi.


Whatever happened to Swole


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I bet the ratings though for this match will be pretty high. Seems like Riho gets a good amount of curiousity lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *PSA to commentators: reminding the audience that Riho is 98 lbs isn't helping.*


As if it is not hilariously obvious on its own.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> This a hard hitting match didn’t expect that


Agree. Pretty good match!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Liking this match so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> As if it is not hilariously obvious on its own.


It's partly JR's fault, i think he is enjoying himself too much behind that desk.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is gonna do a terrible rating.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Serena Deeb is so great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That dragon screw into the corner would make Tanahashi blush! 😳


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here we go.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay this is a good match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope Rey owns the 619 wrestling name or Jr is in trouble lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is an awesome match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit she jumped on her lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel like the skirt accentuates Riho's smallness


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Best Riho match i've seen i think


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Somato her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man AEW’s women’s division just produces banger after banger


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match has gone from good to amazing. Serena is so underrated.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho wins....Serena probably should have won it but good match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good match, but dumb result. A child pins the NWA champ.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Please Riho


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn I missed riho

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great match. Good shit Riho.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Excalibur shut up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think that was my favourite AEW women's match yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I do not miss Riho getting her ass kicked for 15 minutes and having her matches end in roll ups.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit what a match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa vs Riho? Nice


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's fucking go Rihoooooo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Riho vs Thunder Rosa is gonna be incredible


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good return match for RIHO. Look forward to the rematch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hilarious if they have Riho beat Serena AND Thunder Rosa in this thing.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit Thunder Rosa vs Riho is going to be a classic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why the f*** are we watching Jade and Shaq play basketball to prepare for a wrestling match? This s*** doesn't help whatsoever.*


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Shaq and Jade are gonna win the 2 on 2 bball game for sure after that training vid.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Speaking of Trash...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I do not miss Riho getting her ass kicked for 15 minutes and having her matches end in roll ups.*


But she's adorable and Japanese


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao Jade hooping to get ready for Cody


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Hilarious if they have Riho beat Serena AND Thunder Rosa in this thing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They ditched OC's theme song I guess


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Next week Jade and Shaq should play golf or bowl


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Why are they training for a basketball match ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Credit to both women. It actually felt like what AEW was all about when they started a year and a half ago instead of the circus it has become.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So JR spoiled us the results of the other matches...wins of Britt and Tay.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jade is the definition of a STAR. Fuck, they better be getting her the best trainers to get her up to speed quickly. She is money to be printed. 🤑🤑🤑


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette's going to have an aneurysm while reviewing this match.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> Why are they training for a basketball match ?


I guess trying to do that crossover thing?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Why are they training for a basketball match ?


I guess to show their superior athleticism, silly but I liked Bianca Belair's vignettes of her doing non-wrestling training. So I won't hate here


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Next week Jade and Shaq should play golf or bowl


😂 thanks for the laugh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Credit to both women. It actually felt like what AEW was all about when they started a year and a half ago instead of the circus it has become.


Agree, i miss the bigger crowds


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Watched Dynamite Live:

*Page and Hardy vs the two generic white guys:* This was actually a good match until they started with those stupid spots which were botched and made the match sloppy. I'll let it pass cuz Adam Page was really good. 9/10 for him. 2/10 for everyone else.

Whatever the fuck that was after it though... They could have done without it... It was a mess. 

*Riho vs Deeb:* Her entire purpose is to open her legs for the camera. 

Orange Cassidy came out so I will now take my leave.

I tried. Peace out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Riho but I love Thunder Rosa 10x more she better not beat her


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It was a MOTM contender for sure


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tbh while not quite as good, I don't think Serena vs Riho was far behind Jungle Boy vs Dax.

And now for Luther...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

NathanMayberry said:


> Watched Dynamite Live:
> 
> *Page and Hardy vs the two generic white guys:* This was actually a good match until they started with those stupid spots which were botched and made the match sloppy. I'll let it pass cuz Adam Page was really good. 9/10 for him. 2/10 for everyone else.
> 
> ...


You don't like wrestling anymore man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I love Riho but I love Thunder Rosa 10x more she better not beat her


They definitely did not think these brackets through...or maybe they did which is even worse.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I love Riho but I love Thunder Rosa 10x more she better not beat her


Prepare yourself, you know they love some Riho she ain't come back to lose 2nd round... I imagine.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hope this goes for 15 min.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Very handsome Gentleman.[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> I love Riho but I love Thunder Rosa 10x more she better not beat her


Thunder Rosa should win IMHO. But i guess we shall see what happens.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match is a channel changer for me but NXT is on commercial lmfao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC is starting to get more buff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> They definitely did not think these brackets through...or maybe they did which is even worse.





RapShepard said:


> Prepare yourself, you know they love some Riho she ain't come back to lose 2nd round... I imagine.


Man Rosa losing would suck...I guess I might as well get ready lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ref looks back into the ring to see two illegal guys. Response: "Eh."


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

At least it was short. Very short.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cassidy with the receipt on that powerbomb!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> This match is a channel changer for me but NXT is on commercial lmfao


 Dont you You turn your back on us


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What? I thought this was an iron man match?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Glad that was short. OC needs better competition.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice squash that’s how you do it Tony is learning


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

A 20+ min piece of shit women's match. Followed by Luther vs orange Cassidy
Meanwhile they had moxley on dark
And this fuckin company wonders why they've lost 50% of their TV audience since their debut
I give up, aew sucks


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok an almost 300 pound guy kicks you in the back of the head and you are out. Should have been a big upset pin there, except that would spoil Luthor's Dynamite record.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> But she's adorable and Japanese


*I see what you did there 







*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What a difference going from a red strap to black did for the tnt belt.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> What? I thought this was an iron man match?


Pretty sure Luther just broke his 50 year old back off the apron there. Shut er down


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol why does Brian Cage look even bigger than before


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> A 20+ min piece of shit women's match. Followed by Luther vs orange Cassidy
> Meanwhile they had moxley on dark
> And this fuckin company wonders why they've lost 50% of their TV audience since their debut
> I give up, aew sucks


If you thought that women’s match sucked then you don’t really deserve to be a fan


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That 20 minute women's match is better than what that piece of shit Monday night show is doing!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Nice squash that’s how you do it Tony is learning


Yup More of these for sure, means more time to build folk up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> A 20+ min piece of shit women's match. Followed by Luther vs orange Cassidy
> Meanwhile they had moxley on dark
> And this fuckin company wonders why they've lost 50% of their TV audience since their debut
> I give up, aew sucks


The womens match was good, not sure if you saw it?

Did they ever do Wardlow vs Cage?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nepotism or not, Hook looks pretty badass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362217063746473985


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's Showtime folks. Lets see what happens here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> If you thought that women’s match sucked then you don’t really deserve to be a fan


Much better than the Monday night cringe fest!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Lol why does Brian Cage look even bigger than before


Because we see him right after Rico and Trashidy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Nepotism or not, Hook looks pretty badass.


That's a first lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Question, why doesnt team Taz carry a bat if they know Sting always has it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope Cage gets a push at some point. Interested to see how he does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I guess to show their superior athleticism, silly but I liked Bianca Belair's vignettes of her doing non-wrestling training. So I won't hate here


*The difference is we knew Bianca could wrestle. No one has seen Jade execute a lockup and seeing vignettes of her playing basketball is not reassuring.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck them up Sting!!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit, Sting took a good bump


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why would he drop the bat again?????


So stings an idiot

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Sting taking bumps.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Internet went out during the OC match. 

Sometimes dreams come true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So with less people they finally attack Sting okay lol, welp let's see how Sting recovers. At least this was different.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's about time the group of heels decided to fight the 60-year-old man and get the upper hand.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sting taking bumps holy shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Old man Sting got POWERBOMBED!!!! I marked out for that bump. 

Why do I get a feeling that top down camera of Sting is gonna be a meme soon? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Lol why does Brian Cage look even bigger than before


He's a fucking tank. Big bastard lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Guess the ol' gunslinger is hellbent on paralyzing himself in the ring, lol


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

That was a good usage of Sting


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The difference is we knew Bianca could wrestle. No one has seen Jade execute a lockup and seeing vignettes of her playing basketball is not reassuring.*


For sure, but I'm guessing that's what they're going for


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't like Sting taking a powerbomb bump at his age with his history of neck and back problems.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, didn’t expect Sting to take any bumps. That added some much needed juice to this feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The difference is we knew Bianca could wrestle. No one has seen Jade execute a lockup and seeing vignettes of her playing basketball is not reassuring.*


You didn’t see the videos? I think you’re gonna be surprised on March 3rd she’s not bad at all


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sting just got thrown into 2021


Prosper said:


> You didn’t see the videos? I think you’re gonna be surprised on March 3rd she’s not bad at all


That is good to hear at least.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

K enough with this shit. They need to form eddie and PNP and rosa


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I just don't want Sting to die lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Eddie’s promos are so real that man popping pills and fucking bitches to forget about Mox and still can’t


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sting gonna get pulled out of the match last minute with an injury.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't like Sting taking a powerbomb bump at his age with his history of neck and back problems.


The shock of it the first time works. Then you can do some 6 mans and a send off match or whatever where he's mostly protected

Only problem is what the hell you do for the next 2 years of the contract


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would only be fair if the Shaq match included a basketball element to be honest. Neither Shaq or Jade have any wrestling matches after all, so it is currently rigged in Cody and Velvet's favor

1st fall wrestling match
2nd fall 2-on-2 b-ball game
3rd fall ???


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Lol why does Brian Cage look even bigger than before


He drinks lots of milk!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

tower_ said:


> The shock of it the first time works. Then you can do some 6 mans and a send off match or whatever where he's mostly protected
> 
> Only problem is what the hell you do for the next 2 years of the contract


Take on a coach mentorship role for Darby Allin, while working backstage as a producer.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Have to beat down opponent then dunk the ball? Kinda like belt hanging above ring thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sting better not do anything stupid in this match and Matt Hardy himself. But it is very clear he WILL be working and not just doing safe cinematic stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Lol why does Brian Cage look even bigger than before


He probably ate Darby before the segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did JR say WWE Champion Kenny Omega? WTF or did i hear wrong?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Did JR just say WWE champion?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cage handled that power bomb well


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckin JR man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is funny lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

JR is a complete liability. Fucking WWE champion. Jesus Christ he needs to retire.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

With the WWE champion Kenny Omega. Lmaooooo JR


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Real heat here kenny


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenny O love the kids


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eventually.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> You didn’t see the videos? I think you’re gonna be surprised on March 3rd she’s not bad at all


*That's good to hear, but no I didn't, and I hope to see it on national television.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lol at JR calling Omega WWE Champion, Kenny wishes he could be that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So everybody else heard JR say WWE too lmao go get some sleep JR


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Did JR say WWE Champion Kenny Omega? WTF or did i hear wrong?


no he definitely did it's time to get rid of him honestly


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wtf was that

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I laughed out loud at "WWE champion Kenny Omega"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Two Sheds *I can already imagine the Cornette youtube art for this rant on Kenny reading to children on a wrestling program *


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im shocked Nakazawa didnt take out his underwear


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Don is so good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I was hoping this would be the main. No title change then.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WWE champion Kenny Omega? Better than that tribal clown on Fridays thats for sure!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kenny has been having some great segments, those are making me more of a fan way more than his matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Two Sheds *I can already imagine the Cornette youtube art for this rant on Kenny reading to children on a wrestling program *


I hope they work him wrestling the 9 year old into the art.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lol at JR calling Omega WWE Champion, Kenny wishes he could be that.


Im sure he would rather be AEW Champion


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> WWE champion Kenny Omega? Better than that tribal clown on Fridays thats for sure!


Kenny wishes he could lace Roman's boots.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jim Ross still thinks he's in the WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny is for the children. Such a wholesome champion. Lets leave the kindergarteners with the man who likes to lather himself in baby oil. 😭


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Nakazawa can play with you kids" has to be one of the top five things heard before the next inevitable lawsuit in wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

These guys need to separate from IC


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> JR is a complete liability. Fucking WWE champion. Jesus Christ he needs to retire.


Holy fucking hell! He actually said Kenny as WWE champion then?? WOW...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Im sure he would rather be AEW Champion


I mean when you've got no other people around you who are good enough to be world champion fuck I'd take it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Better than the clowns doing commentary for WWE! Ffs Cole calls it WWA!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was the funniest botch in a long time. "WWE champion Kenny Omega"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Im sure he would rather be AEW Champion


Well if he's really wrestling Thanos, he should want to be WWE champion _head point meme_


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Everything is going really well and... oh, the Young F*cks.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

JR has to retire. First spoil us the results of the matches of the first round of the tournament, now calls Kenny the WWE champion.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ahhhh it’s not looking like Santana and Ortiz are winning with IC out there dammit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> no he definitely did it's time to get rid of him honestly


yeah i had to go back and replay it, wow thats pretty fucking embarrasing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362220661784125441


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Santana and Ortiz are on every week but I rarely ever see them wrestle, which is good thing as they're not overexposed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok but like are we gonna talk about how Santana is kinda dressed like Mickey Mouse?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> JR has to retire. First spoil us the results of the matches of the first round of the tournament, now calls Kenny the WWE champion.


He spoiled. The winners?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

honestly this would be an amazing time to pull the trigger on Santana and Ortiz and then you have MJF turn on Jericho at revolution during the match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> JR has to retire. First spoil us the results of the matches of the first round of the tournament, now calls Kenny the WWE champion.


I love JR and think Taz needs to cover in place of him. Maybe put JR on Dark and maybe on some special featured pre recorded interviews. I think JR didnt even realize he said WWE champion and wonder if Tony will say anything to him but doubt it.

As much as Excalibur sucks at times, least he called Kenny the AEW champion HAHA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wtf is Kenny wearing lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope TK took note of that and is on the phone to Ranallo or Styles. JR is a legend but is nearly 70 and not the right guy anymore.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> He spoiled. The winners?


He said that the other competitors would be Britt and Tay, then Excalibur said that could be Nyla and Anna aswell


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH snap..just turned to NXT...Holy shit haha sorry to spoil


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rick Knox actually enforcing something? Most unbelievable moment of the night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Geeee said:


> Ok but like are we gonna talk about how Santana is kinda dressed like Mickey Mouse?


You think he was apart of the Micky Mouse Clubhouse?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Good ol JR didnt slip up it's just foreshadowing lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> He said that the other competitors would be Britt and Tay, then Excalibur said that could be Nyla and Anna aswell


He really is in a slump


----------



## romanalexandru_ (Oct 31, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> WWE champion Kenny Omega? Better than that tribal clown on Fridays thats for sure!


Roman > Kenny Boremega


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362220661784125441


HAHAHA


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Weird how they said 60min time limit for this match... could they have it going on the entire 2nd hour?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean when you've got no other people around you who are good enough to be world champion fuck I'd take it.


There are plenty of guys in AEW who could be World Champion stop hating


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Nyla loses, she should definitely fire Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Cheetos commercial was awesome


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I take jr fucking up any day over Excalibur butchering the product with jerking off to everything in a stupid frog voice


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

As much as Jim Ross is old and screws up, he still understands wrestling psychology and how to call a match. As opposed to Excalibur who has no idea what the fuck to do besides autistically screech every high spot known to man.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That was the funniest botch in a long time. "WWE champion Kenny Omega"







Drew Mcinfart has the award won for the decade


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Btw, where’s Awesome Kong? There’s no more GLOW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you think JR needs more of a earpiece to keep his words in check? lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Vince if Michael Cole called Roman the AEW champ:


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Vince if Michael Cole called Roman the AEW champ:


Seems plausible.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy is pretty much doing Billie's gimmick 💀


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Do you think JR needs more of a earpiece to keep his words in check? lol


He needs Tony Khan screaming in his ear to keep him in check.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks are gonna win but this is a reminder of how good PnP are.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow did you see that kick out im so excited i wanna scream of joy. Hey excalibur hows it going


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Vince if Michael Cole called Roman the AEW champ:


Cole would legit go in hiding.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Seems plausible.


If anything, I probably underdramatized it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are the fans booing in favor of PnP


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Street Sweeper is such a great move


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit I thought it was over


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Are the fans booing in favor of PnP


I mean I am. Fuck them bucks


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

What a shit finish


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Bullshit ending


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roll up win! Am I watching Monday night Raw lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What a shitey finish that was.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match, lame finish


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kill the Bucks please.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are they The Club or Bullet Club


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao Bullet club don’t give a shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Kill the Bucks please.


Wish granted. Well, not tonight...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks mom could still get it tbh


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Theres another Bourne brother? And it's not Jason?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Blood & Guts: The club vs Inner Circle?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who won? I missed it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Papa Buck looks like a tool, but no one is every going to beat the legend that is Miz's father.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Was that Drake Mavericks wife in the crowd lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Who won? I missed it


Bucks via roll up (shitty finish, great match)


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Was that Drake Mavericks wife in the crowd lol


Might be, she was in impact for 1-2 weeks lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW matches fucking suck because we watch motherfuckers kick out of top rope Canadian destroyers and fuck around and get rolled up by an inside cradle. Knock it off. Get a fucking agent for these matches.*


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

That three count break up was botched. Matt came in too late. Looked bad the ref stopped counting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Who won? I missed it


The Bucks won with Kelly Kelly's finish


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match I wish the ending was better though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ImpactFan said:


> Bucks via roll up (shitty finish, great match)


Thanks.

And yeah it looked like Drake's wife but i didnt go back and replay.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Bucks shoulda been DQd for hitting the ref to break up that pin.

Wish santana and ortiz won

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Was that Drake Mavericks wife in the crowd lol


*She was on Dark this Tuesday, so yeah.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay, gotta check in with Brandi.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is the other Sydal brother so lame that he basically has his brother's gimmick? Ziggler brother did the same thing!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And yeah it looked like Drake's wife but i didnt go back and replay.


She fought on Dark, yesterday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brandie's titties got bigger already.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandi's tits are getting bigger. So wait the baby reveal? Here we go.......


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

No one cares, no one cares, no one cares!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

How long until Kenny has the Good Brothers drop the F*cks into a trash container?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bdon's head about to explode.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao, no one gives a shit about your baby, Cody


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Remember when people said “oh it was just a baby announcement!”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This dude Cody took time out to have his fucking gender reveal on Dynamite, but he's not like HHH.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Was that Drake Mavericks wife in the crowd lol


She wrestled on Dark


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brandi putting on baby weight already


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Vince if Michael Cole called Roman the AEW champ:


Cole would say it like "da Ayy Ayy Dub dub dub dubba dubba Ayy champion Jawn!" 😂😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What are the odds that Serpentico gets a gender reveal for his kid if he knocks someone up?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why they have to do this live?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Somebody check on Bdon.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're having a girl! Congrats!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Let the bitching begin lol


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh my god WHO CARES


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Live footage of @bdon's house


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ve seen enough. Good night. F*** this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats Cody


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Future WWE women’s champion.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I have to be honest here: It lasted 1 minute so I have no problem with it. 
I expected it to last 5-10min and I was ready to roast them, but for 1 min its fine

Congrtas to them!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a thing for pregnant women don't judge me. Brandi making me feel some type of way.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This could be a sleeper match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol i commented on the gender reveal in the wrong thread
Anyways this feels like wcw 2000


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the point of all these multi-man gimmick matches to determine title challengers if they have a ranking system.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> What are the odds that Serpentico gets a gender reveal for his kid if he knocks someone up?


Are he and Luther at that point in their relationship?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ladder match looks great so far better than the Casino one


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am i the only one here who flips back and forth to NXT? I usually watch only AEW but today doing little flipping back and forth.

Anyways, FTR should win this pretty easily!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Are he and Luther at that point in their relationship?


Might as well be? They could have the first AEW male to male marriage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I have a thing for pregnant women don't judge me. Brandi making me feel some type of way.


Well...I mean at least you know you could not end up knocking one up...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Am i the only one here who flips back and forth to NXT? I usually watch only AEW but today doing little flipping back and forth.
> 
> Anyways, FTR should win this pretty easily!!


Sadly I fell off of NXT. Then AEW started and it was over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should team Sydal's brother with Ziggler's brother


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s so sad to see how desperate Brandi Rhodes is for attention. She comes off as incredibly fake and annoying.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> It’s so sad to see how desperate Brandi Rhodes is for attention. She comes off as incredibly fake and annoying.



Why do you think shes with cody


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What's the point of all these multi-man gimmick matches to determine title challengers if they have a ranking system.


Its a flawed system they’re gonna need to drop eventually. Moxley, PAC, and Cody are top ranked and Mox and PAC are above the TNT title atm assuming they’re both in the main event at Revolution


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> They should team Sydal's brother with Ziggler's brother


The Other Brothers is a solid comedy name


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I wonder why FTR was staying there outside waiting for him to jump?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I bet Cody wanted a son.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good match this even though it doesn't have much relevance. FTR look better than ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Am i the only one here who flips back and forth to NXT? I usually watch only AEW but today doing little flipping back and forth.
> 
> Anyways, FTR should win this pretty easily!!


*I switched over for the women's stuff and I really enjoyed the Xia Li and Raquel segments.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least this is finally a decent example of enhancement talent making your stars look good. But should not be THIS back and forth.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Was that ANOTHER Sydal botch?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What's the main event y'all?*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

meh weak finish


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Its a flawed system they’re gonna need to drop eventually. Moxley, PAC, and Cody are top ranked and Mox and PAC are above the TNT title atm assuming they’re both in the main event at Revolution


It's super flawed. That's how you end up having to have Mox grab wins on Dark so his presented record doesn't look crazy b


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The other Sydal kinda looks like Kid Kash, which is someone I haven't thought of in at least 10 years


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What's the main event y'all?*


The six man.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the fuck did Mike try to pull off?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Luchasaurus mask


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good match


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

WAs hoping he would drop the mask


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's negative one! I mean Marko Stunt!! (I kid, I kid)


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

After that match I remember why Mike Sydal isn't relevant...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So he kept the dumb mask afterall...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What's that singing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Live footage of @bdon's house


It’s so goddamn stupid. I hate that motherfucker. This board has fucking made me simply not care to post, because people can’t be honest on either side. So, I just don’t feel like posting really.

The worst part of the night for me is having goddamn Brodie Jr on the show AGAIN. Get that fucking kid off my tv. I don’t give a fuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Marko Stunt looking like your annoying little brother that you wish would go the fuck away.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's super flawed. That's how you end up having to have Mox grab wins on Dark so his presented record doesn't look crazy b


They were overzealous with it at the start it limits what they can do


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, is Tully going to wrestle??


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow what a new mask


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Sydal had a badass theme in Impact, they should allow him to use it in AEW. 

Also congrats on the news about the baby girl. Exciting times for the happy couple.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why is tully coming out of retirement?? Wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hope Penta wins that ladder match. Penta vs Darby would be litttttt.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

bdon said:


> It’s so goddamn stupid. I hate that motherfucker. This board has fucking made me simply not care to post, because people can’t be honest on either side. So, I just don’t feel like posting really.
> 
> The worst part of the night for me is having goddamn Brodie Jr on the show AGAIN. Get that fucking kid off my tv. I don’t give a fuck.


cry more


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What's the main event y'all?*


Mox, Fenix, Pac vs Eddie & Butcher and The Blade


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tully to beat the breaks off Marko Stunt like its 1986! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> Why is tully coming out of retirement?? Wtf
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Last couple times Tully has done things is in the ring i was impressed haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW championship, Not WWE Moxley? haha


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week looks awful


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, is Tully going to wrestle??


Tully wrestling might make me watch!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> cry more


Who the fuck are you and where did you come from, kid?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They not doing FTR vs JE at Revolution?


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Why people botching about a 30 second gender reveal when on WWE we had segments on Becky having a kid and people were all happy. Not a big deal. Actually has been a good show


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

kyledriver said:


> Why is tully coming out of retirement?? Wtf
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Why not, hes more over than half the roster


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> They not doing FTR vs JE at Revolution?


They will...3 of March is a six man with Tully and Marko lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sign Mike Sydal to team him with his brother. Matt on his own is just boring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So they are going to have Tully sell for a child? I hope they just t-bone Marko and throw him in a dumpster.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

30yearfan said:


> Why people botching about a 30 second gender reveal when on WWE we had segments on Becky having a kid and people were all happy. Not a big deal. Actually has been a good show



Because many people aint watching that trash. Still giving aew a chance because its new


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> WAs hoping he would drop the mask


I was hoping he'd go back to this look instead.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

30yearfan said:


> Why people botching about a 30 second gender reveal when on WWE we had segments on Becky having a kid and people were all happy. Not a big deal. Actually has been a good show


Haven't you heard? "Cody is a piece of shit".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Too many jabronies like Avalon, Cutler and Luther getting on Dynamite. They should load the undercard with luchadores, at least they look cool.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They were overzealous with it at the start it limits what they can do


It's just something that's too complex to keep up with in a scripted sport. Having to write for an entire roster and figure out where to slot them is tough enough. Having to then keep official track of all of their W/L records and manage that so it's always in the right area sounds extra stressful.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They still need a main event for next week


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well this week sucked


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix's mask looks BADASS.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Justin Roberts needs to chill.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

John this week and not Jeeeawnn?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

30yearfan said:


> Why people botching about a 30 second gender reveal when on WWE we had segments on Becky having a kid and people were all happy. Not a big deal. Actually has been a good show


Because Becky doesn't book herself


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Isn't this just a shitty version of the main event they had last week? A 6 man shitshow outside the ring because that's the only way Mox knows how to wrestle?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The old lady was snoring! That has to be up there with Tyson yawning. 😂 🥱


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> John this week and not Jeeeawnn?


Must be short on time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Butcher and Blade eventually get a tag title run


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

bdon said:


> Who the fuck are you and where did you come from, kid?


maybe try some preparation h for you're level of butt hurt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer is my fav big man in wrasslin' right now. Guy is just dynamite.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

bdon said:


> Who the fuck are you and where did you come from, kid?


He's right. Keep crying into your pillow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Last couple times Tully has done things is in the ring i was impressed haha


*He moves hella fast for a damn near 70 year old.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing compelling about tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Just patiently waiting for the Godly Fenix hot tag. His hot tags are the best in the business right now.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Unless you give the match the whole second hour, main event should never go picture in picture.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox and Kingston need to form a love/hate tag team at some point.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

All these AEW shows are just there. Kind of shows you put on while you’re on your phone. Boring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer been getting a lot of TV time lately looking strong every week. I remember when people said Cody buried him and that he was going back to Japan lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Bryce Remsberg just overpower Jon Moxley


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is the PPV on a Sunday night now? Saturday's make so much more sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can someone put a fucking muzzle on Bunny? She sounds like a banshee!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He moves hella fast for a damn near 70 year old.*


Hell yeah he's pretty good


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Deeb and Riho definitely the best part of tonight’s show I might watch it again tomorrow


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can someone put a fucking muzzle on Bunny? She sounds like a banshee!


She sounds like that idiot from Private Party.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fenix is obscenely good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can someone put a fucking muzzle on Bunny? She sounds like a banshee!


I read a YouTube comment that she sounds like when PacMan dies, which I thought was a perfect description lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Why is the PPV on a Sunday night now? Saturday's make so much more sense.


Is it really on a Sunday? Maybe someone can clarify why the move to Sundays....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fenix is so fuckin good Jesus Christ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Archer been getting a lot of TV time lately looking strong every week. I remember when people said Cody buried him and that he was going back to Japan lol


Lot of TV time, still no big wins though


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

romanalexandru_ said:


> Roman > Kenny Boremega


Get that Roman shit outta here and keep it on that Friday night snoozefest! We are watching Dynamite!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Boldgerg said:


> She sounds like that idiot from Private Party.


That's who I thought it was initially! 😂🤣😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love that Mox and Eddie still hate each other this is making me miss their feud lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3 min left


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can someone put a fucking muzzle on Bunny? She sounds like a banshee!


I remember she was that one that would squeal "attention attention" 😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm waiting for the obligatory post match run in.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Right on schedule*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mox completely no selling Kingston's finish


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Omega's big ass boots lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kick his ass Kenny!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

those boots


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Kenny in an exploding barbed wire match. Fuck yeah!

Old FMW/Onita specialty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Exploding Barbwire? I think Moxley just came in his jeans.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW once again reminds me there is a future for professional wrestling once WWE is inevitably cancelled.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's a different match choice. Will it be live or cinematic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

IS THIS THE 90S AND ARE WE IN FMW????? THAT MATCH IS GONNA BE BANANAS!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That match will definitely write Moxley off if TV to go be a daddy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tony is losing his mind on commentary about the stipulation lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Omega is by far the best thing on this show.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg that match is gonna be absolutely insane

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Exploding death match?

Those FMW memories:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Exploding barbwire deathmatch...







*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn what an ending.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NO PAC WHAT THE FUCK TONY


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how there was so little time, Omega had no time to breathe in his promo lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> those boots


They're loud...You can spot those boots outside the area lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, that wasn't the match I was expecting but I am on board


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice ending. Next week has not a main event yet. What will be?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Exploding barbwire deathmatch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait for the next podcast. I wonder if he will say the Riho match was decent lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wanted a Triple Threat but an exploding barbwire match sounds like something thats worth the price of admission


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They need to stop showcasing so many losers not ready for TV and give more TV time to Omega.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That is how you fucking end the show and raise the stakes to your main event program. The WWE can fuck right off with their scheduled bullshit where you know every time of the year what they're putting out but wondering how the fuck are the gonna shove that stipulation into existing feuds. I love AEW. RANT OVER. 😤


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Atsushi Onita used to own the exploding matches because I remember he was talking to ECW about doing one in America.

Anyway, this will be a match straight out of 90s Japan when FMW ran some amazing explosion matches. Mox and Kenny will know all about them too.

If they ever ran a stadium, they could do the exploding ring match where the ring explodes after 15 minutes or so.

This match drew nearly 60,000 fans for FMW:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a good show with 3 really good matches.

I’ll say this, the Revolution card is looking different than I thought it would.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Kenny Omega cut one of his best AEW promos to date and people want to pretend that he lacks the ability. He's one of the best wrestlers on the planet, of course he can cut promos.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So I guess PAC gets added to the Ladder match which I would be happy with


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So an exploding barbed wire death match in front of 12 people? Did Jelly book this?


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great episode tonight! Some small nit pick things but otherwise a really great 2 hours amidst the black outs In TX I’m living with


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Get that Roman shit outta here and keep it on that Friday night snoozefest! We are watching Dynamite!


Then maybe don't constantly bring up WWE on Wednesday nights during Dynamite????


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So an exploding barbed wire death match in front of 12 people? Did Jelly book this?


I mean it can still be fun. Can't hold off gimmick matches forever. Hell in a Cell was fun with no crowd and they didn't even allow blood.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

exploding barbed wire death match? How does something like that equal good wrestling? Typical Moxley to resort to garbage wrestling.. It´s all he can


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Then maybe don't constantly bring up WWE on Wednesday nights during Dynamite????


 @TeamFlareZakk is what

@DammitChrist or @The Definition of Technician calls a fake fan. They overly praise things they hate to troll.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Then maybe don't constantly bring up WWE on Wednesday nights during Dynamite????


Well AEW is better than WWE though!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Another good episode that's 5 in a row, keep the roll going Tony its no dud season out here


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FMW. FMW. FMW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That Omega promo! 🔥🔥


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Well AEW is better than WWE though!


So?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> @TeamFlareZakk is what
> 
> @DammitChrist or @The Definition of Technician calls a fake fan. They overly praise things they hate to troll.


Oh, I get ya. Carry on @TeamFlareZakk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Then maybe don't constantly bring up WWE on Wednesday nights during Dynamite????


Mention Kenny Omega and get at least one Roman Reigns comment from the WWE crowd. It’s in most math books now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was there any Kenta on tonight or a follow up on him?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Was there any Kenta on tonight or a follow up on him?


Nope.


----------



## RT1981 (Jun 6, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> So an exploding barbed wire death match in front of 12 people? Did Jelly book this?


thats the only bad thing about this is imo they are blowing there load and when full fans are aloud back they have nothing left to really make fans go wow.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mox and Omega already have done a hardcore match at the beginning of AEW, why should we be excited by this one?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Nope.


Wonder why


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RT1981 said:


> thats the only bad thing about this is imo they are blowing there load and when full fans are aloud back they have nothing left to really make fans go wow.


They still have lot of course stuff like Blood and Guts for example.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My quick review of tonight's show. Decent but not as good as most recent Dynamites.

- Opener was pretty good but marred by a terrible blown spot by Evans, who looks lethargic and a little pudgy compared to before. AEW must uphold some standards in this department because when wrestlers lose sharpness, they become more prone to blown spots and injuring themselves or an opponent. I thought the Hardy/Hangman stuff after the match was ok despite the obvious plot hole and I'm glad Hangman continues to fly solo. If they actually have him succumb to the Dark Order's simping, that will be bad booking IMO. Hangman should not join a group until it really makes sense again. His redemption arc should mainly be a solo one, although I'd like for him to go to Japan and bring back Okada (Kenny's greatest rival) or Ibushi (Kenny's former best friend) with him when his feud with Kenny returns.

- Sting's beatdown and powerbomb from Cage was a really shocking and impactful moment. Something like this was needed to give the Street Fight a kick going into the PPV. Now Team Taz have beaten down both Darby and Sting, finally giving the babyface team some vulnerabilities after they kept embarrassing Team Taz.

- Serena vs. Riho was MOTN and probably the best women's match I've seen from AEW so far. The level of work was fantastic and very smooth. Riho looked great, Serena looked even better despite possibly legit hurting herself in the match. This was very long for an AEW's womens match, but delivered. This probably makes my top six or so AEW matches of the year so far and wasn't far below Dax vs. Jungle Boy (which had some similarities).

- OC vs. Luther was thankfully over and done with in no time, but having Luther on your flagship show is just not a good look IMO. However, he didn't really get a chance to show how bad he is in the ring and this was OC's reintroduction since he hadn't wrestled yet in 2021. But where was Miro to continue their thing? I thought this match was set up for that. It seems a fair few AEW personnel had trouble making the show due to the weather, was Miro one of them?

- The AEW Tag Team Title match was really good with a less than satisfying finish that seemed to want to protect PnP. They all but had the Bucks beaten, got overconfident, and lost to a roll-up. What I did like what the Inner Circle looking like their original selves, vicious and aggressive. Jericho has been a lot more serious lately than during his spell with OC and trip to Vegas, and is more like the Painmaker Jericho. Him putting MJF in his place during their interview was good shit.

- FTR vs. the Sydals was a good old school type match that I'm sure Dory Jr. would have appreciated at ringside. However, once again a blown spot affected the late match quality, this one from the lesser known Sydal. FTR looked absolutely great in the ring. The lights out thing for the Jurassics was pointless since it didn't lead to anything interesting like a new mask for Luchasaurus.

- The main event turned into a really good six-man sprint, not too dissimilar to the one from Beach Break, but also not on the same level as that. Even so, it kept up the string of very good Dynamite main events with a really hot closing spell. I think Archer is the best big man in wrestling right now and Fenix is just unbelievable. I like how Eddie can't beat Moxley. Instead of forcing parity booking down our throat (you win, I win, you win), they have clearly established rank here with Eddie just not good enough to beat his old friend turned enemy. And I also like how Moxley still cares for Eddie and hopes to be friends with him one day. This storyline should be left open and pick up in future with the two forming a tag team IMO. What I was disappointed by was PAC's absence... is he back in the UK? I have a feeling he could be added to that ladder match with Cody, Penta and Scorpio.

- AEW has gotten good at having at least one big talking point from every show. Tonight's was the exploding barbed wire match being announced. This is a stipulation that will definitely push PPV buys and I expect the two to put on a great match. Both guys, especially Kenny, know Japanese wrestling well and will have seen many of Onita, Hayabusa, Funk and Kudo's explosion matches from FMW so will take ideas from that.

I can't fully remember what they announced for next week, but it seemed weak and lacking a main event. Hopefully they add another match involving Kenny and Mox.

6.5/10 for me this week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wonder why


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> My quick review of tonight's show. Decent but not as good as most recent Dynamites.
> 
> - Opener was pretty good but marred by a terrible blown spot by Evans, who looks lethargic and a little pudgy compared to before. AEW must uphold some standards in this department because when wrestlers lose sharpness, they become more prone to blown spots and injuring themselves or an opponent. I thought the Hardy/Hangman stuff after the match was ok despite the obvious plot hole and I'm glad Hangman continues to fly solo. If they actually have him succumb to the Dark Order's simping, that will be bad booking IMO. Hangman should not join a group until it really makes sense again. His redemption arc should mainly be a solo one, although I'd like for him to go to Japan and bring back Okada (Kenny's greatest rival) or Ibushi (Kenny's former best friend) with him when his feud with Kenny returns.
> 
> ...


Hager vs Cutler
Hangman vs Isaiah Cassidy
2 round match from women's tournament
Starks and Cage vs Varsity Blondes

They need a main event.


----------



## RT1981 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> They still have lot of course stuff like Blood and Guts for example.


maybe but this still is not a match they should be doing now in front of 12 people its a mistake.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RT1981 said:


> maybe but this still is not a match they should be doing now in front of 12 people its a mistake.


They needed a way to write off Moxley some time...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> They needed a way to write off Moxley some time...


How long is he going to be off?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

@RapShepard Since you were asking why I left earlier, it felt like everybody was kinda bitchy about the show already, so I just decided to watch it on my own. 

As for the show itself, it wasn't as fun as last week, but it was still solid. I'd say around a low 7. Some fun stuff, a great match, but nothing I would call amazing or anything. Mostly just solid. 

- Matt/Hangman and Evans/Angelico as a match was clunky, and really only Hangman himself looked out coming out of it. I did enjoy the ending segment, babyfaces outsmarting heels is always good, and they kept the Dark Order/Hangman thing going. Only problem was that it was a little convoluted. The match itself with Matt and Hangman should be solid I suppose.

- Nice to see Jericho actually pissed at MJF and also pissed at Sammy too, and good on MJF for explaining the camera thing. Hager screaming CHAMPIONSHIPS made me laugh.

- Riho and Serena was fantastic, Serena especially looked awesome. It was nice to see a straight wrestling match from the women get that much time and end up as good as it did. Their counter pinfalls near the end was smooth as hell and I can't wait for Riho to face Thunder Rosa.

- I've seen Santana and Ortiz and the Bucks have better matches, this was a fun, solid tag team match with a weirdly out of nowhere finish that I can only assume was done in order to not make Ortiz and Santana look weak, but it was a meh finish. Post match was good stuff to build for the MJF/Jericho tag defense, and I swear Jericho and Papa Buck look the same age.

- FTR/Sydals was quite fun as a match too. Matt and Mike were a perfect foil for FTR with good high flying and a good ability to sell for FTR, I would much rather see Mike Sydal than Ziggler's brother again or Luther.

- Omega segment with the children was kinda odd, but also hilarious, and I like that they are doing these types of things in order to better establish his character. That kind of thing is good. 

- OC/Luther existed. It was really just a little thing to have Cassidy pick up a win, so I can't complain too much about it. 

- Cody and Brandi. Well at least it was short...

- Taz and Sting was getting repetitive as shit, but thankfully they changed it up again, and I was shocked to see Sting take a hell of a powerbomb bump. I guess that changes how I thought the match would go.

- Main event was a much more tame version of the great tag match they had at Beach Break, but it was still fun and I love Archer any time he just destroys people. The post match was awesome with a tremendous Omega promo. The match type was quite a surprise, I have no idea what to expect here but part of me is excited, while the other part of me would rather just have another straight match given that both of them are great workers. But it most likely still will be fun.



RT1981 said:


> thats the only bad thing about this is imo they are blowing there load and when full fans are aloud back they have nothing left to really make fans go wow.


Realistically you can't just sit back and wait for everything to go back to normal with Covid. Hopefully things will get there by summer's end or something, but that will be 1.5 years since the pandemic began, and that's a long time in wrestling to just wait and not pull the trigger on stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> How long is he going to be off?


It's a mystery it varies depending on if you're an employee or contractor, from job to job, and state to state.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not a bad show tonight. Some bad spots that hurt the show but it flowed decently. 

-Hangman/Matt Hardy vs TH2 wasn't bad. I really liked how strong they made Hangman look here. He kind of dominated the whole match and Matt was the only one to really take any real offense. The botch by Evans was terrible though. The guy must be kicking himself for that. Nice set up for Matt vs Page at Revolution. Decent little side story for Hangman here. Matt week after week just continues to improve on his carny character work. I'm glad that this is being blown off early, as I didn't want it to extend past Revolution. Once this is done, I'm hoping Page moves on to Miro, who should also be done with OC. 

-Great IC interview backstage. Jericho completely cutting off Sammy was nice. I like how they tied up all of the inconsistencies from last week in one segment. I'm still thinking that MJF and Sammy could be in cahoots.

-Incredible return for Riho. Her match with Serena Deeb was top quality. One of the best women matches ever on Dynamite and Riho's best career match in AEW. Loved the hard-hitting offense from both women. Serena Deeb is such as great in-ring technician, it blows my mind that WWE never saw anything in her. Riho vs Thunder Rosa is gonna be fire. Hoping that Rosa comes out with the victory but they could be building to Riho vs Britt Baker, which is great for Britt as far as getting big-time heat. 

-The Shaq/Jade Cargill segment was hilarious. Jade hooping in preparation for a wrestling match lol. Still looking forward to the tag match on 3/3. Jade can go in the ring based off the clips and Red Velvet we all know is very good. Cody can always hold his own and he will help carry the match. Should be a fun one.

-OC vs Luther was short and sweet. OC hadn't wrestled on Dynamite since early December I believe so he was due a match. Thank God it was short though. Surprised at no Miro run-in. 

-Great Sting/Team Taz segment. Between this and Darby getting dragged off in a body bag, this feud has stepped up considerably. My jaw hit the floor on Sting taking that bump. Cage made sure to hit the powerbomb right. Great stuff. Darby should be back next week to enhance the feud further. 

-Another awesome Kingston promo as always. Loved the bit about popping pills, drinking, and having sex not being enough to get his loss to Mox off his mind.

-Young Bucks vs Santana and Ortiz was a great match hurt by a bad finish. I hate roll-up endings. Nice offense from both teams here though. I would have liked for P&P to win the tag titles but I'm good with it. The aftermatch with the Good Brothers and Omega watching the Bucks get their ass kicked was good. This is eventually leading to The Bucks vs Good Brothers down the line.

-Congrats to Cody on his baby girl!

-FTR vs Sydal Brothers was pretty good for a filler match. I wished that Luchasaurus had come back with a new mask though. JE vs FTR is pretty much set to happen at Revolution. Nice promo from Moxley afterwards. 

-The 6 man tag wasn't bad. We have had so many great main events lately that a lower quality one was in order. Butcher and Blade are a great team that I hope win the tag gold one day. Ray Fenix is fuckin phenomenal. Every time the guy wrestles my head spins. I loved the Omega beatdown on Moxley after. Kenny continues to look like a star and cut great promos. Omega/Mox III should be a bloody affair for sure. 

Good episode but the quality dropped from the last 4 weeks. Next week so far doesn't look all that great. Hopefully it's one of those episodes where the match quality decreases but the segment/promo quality increases. 

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RT1981 said:


> thats the only bad thing about this is imo they are blowing there load and when full fans are aloud back they have nothing left to really make fans go wow.


Tell us when the full crowds are going to be back


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that a lot of people that were supposed to be there didn't make it due to the apparently awful weather. This is probably why we didn't see Miro, Kip Sabian, the other member of Private Party etc, e


----------



## RT1981 (Jun 6, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Tell us when the full crowds are going to be back


hopfully in the summer if not 2022 for sure imo.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Riho and Serena stole the show. Riho is probably the most charismatic performer in the wrestling business right now.

I always thought Riho vs Asuka would deliver a fantastic WM ME; the kind which both Ms. Botches-A-Lotte Flair and botchy Becky failed to.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Whoever said Sting would be a meme nailed it 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362261442318258177*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> Riho and Serena stole the show. *Riho is probably the most charismatic performer in the wrestling business right now.*
> 
> I always thought Riho vs Asuka would deliver a fantastic WM ME; the kind which both Ms. Botches-A-Lotte Flair and botchy Becky failed to.


This is a scorching hot magma level take


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Whoever said Sting would be a meme nailed it
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362261442318258177*


BRUHHHHHHH LOL 😂 😂


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

So Kenny is WWE Champion, huh? Damn JR. I mean DAMN. 

What a wild 2 hours this was. 

So uh Jack Evans sort of died on that one spot which is bad and he was clearly a little out of it after that, but ALSO the Hangaman/Hardy angle actually went somewhere and I liked that. JOIN DARK ORDER? MAYBE? I can roll with this. 

The Inner Circle is speaking.

Serena vs. Riho was absolutely awesome! I had high hopes and expectations and this went beyond that. Great great stuff. Love having Riho back and Serena's an all time favorite, perfect mix. Serena worked that match like Bret Hart and it was FANTASTIC. One of my favorite matches of the year so far. Team Deeb all the way.

LUTHER is wresting motherfucking Orange Cassidy on TV in 2021, we are in one weird timeline. I repeat, I kinda like Luther. He's a big doughy goof with big time scummy indie wrestling vibes. The one big kick he landed looked fucking awesome. This was honestly perfectly fine for what it was, a three minute AEW Dark main event on your main TV. 

It's somehow comforting that no matter what the era, Sting will always be undone by being Sting, World's Biggest Idiot. STING YOU'RE NOT BATMAN MY DUDE, DON'T DO IT ah shit he did it again. Sting is wrestling's Lucy & The Football.

Eddie Kingston is speaking. I could listen to Kingston and Moxley cut promos on each other all day.

Kenny Omega is speaking to children. I'm with JR, what in the hell is going on? This was the low point of the show. 

The Young Bucks' dad looks like a guy that knew how to party hard in the 1980's and still knows how to party hard in 2021. That Falcon Arrow off the top was fucking nuts. I think Santana and Ortiz might be my favourite tag team in AEW. Everyone hit their shit and there was plenty to pop for but this had no real story because it's the Young Bucks and they don't really do story. Trash finish, why did you do my boys that way. Still wasn't bad, it's just a particular style of match I can only get so into. Again, everyone hit their shit so I can't really complain.

FTR vs. The Sydal Brothers was fine I guess. I wasn't really paying super close attention because this was always going to be a squash and then it ran longer than one segment for some reason so I kind of half took this match up to PREPARE MYSELF for the main event. Cody Rhodes is speaking about things that have nothing to do with this match. The post match 5 second Luchasaurus mask video felt extremely Mortal Kombat. This was all WCW, all the time. 

The first few minutes of the main event where it was just 6 guys beating the shit out of each other and Bunny screaming was great, then they decided to have a wrestling match for some reason. That match was also fine and enjoyable. Lance Archer seems to be having a blast in the ring right now. Goddamn Eddie Kingston throws a mean chop. When Rey Fenix actually hits his shit there is nothing in the world quite like him. This was a ridiculous match, but the good kind.

Kenny Omega wants to go full Onita? Everything is forgiven. EVERYTHING. Kenny Omega is good now, sorry.

Overall it's really hard to fault this too much as 2 hours of entertainment on my Wednesday night. Great show.

Oh yeah...EXPLODING BARBED WIRE!!!!

This show gets the Land Of Kush seal of approval.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I cringed when I saw Sting take that powerbomb.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Great show again. My random thoughts:

1. My favorite part was the Dark Order coming out to save Hangman, and Hangman’s reaction. That was a real “feel-good” moment for me. The pre-show segment really set it up well.

2. Riho-Serena was awesome, as expected. You knew Riho was going to win because the announcers kept mentioning Serena’s injured knee. I hope she’s not really hurt.

3. The gender reveal was a cute moment. I’m really happy for Cody and Brandi.

4. Exploding Barbed Wire Death Match? Whoa!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Omega is so damn good that they should build the show around him like TNA did with Angle when he was carrying around all the belts. No one needs to see a fucking OC/Luther match. Just replace it with another Omega segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

deadcool said:


> Riho and Serena stole the show. *Riho is* probably *the most charismatic performer in the wrestling business right now.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

As someone who dislikes Riho I have to say this is the first time that I've actually not cringe during a Riho match. Riho's offense and strikes actually didn't suck as they usually do. With that said Serena Deeb was far more impressive.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

A very average show. The hardy page segment and match was very solid. Loved the dark order stuff. 2 points.

Luther orange was mercifully short. 1 point.

The bucks vs proud and powerful i skipped to the end, I loved the beatdown after though and the good brothers taking their sweet time. 1 point 

Main event gets 1 point and the match announcement gets half a point out of morbid curiosity 

5.5 out of 10


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I've always said that the Undertaker's walking on the rope spot was dumb when the Undertaker does it and it's dumb when Lance Archer does it. Especially when he does it poorly.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dark Order coming out to save Hangman was worth him rejecting their offer at the first place. This feels way better and makes more sense. It was one of the best moments of the show. Really enjoyed it. 

They finally changed things up with Sting. And damn what a change. Sting took a pretty decent bump. Maybe it was to see if he can? I was legit surprised to see Cage powerbombing Sting. Did not expect to see that at all. 10/10 for shock factor as I expected the same shit again. 

Cody vs Sky vs Penta ladder match came out of nowhere and I don't understand why exactly is it for the #1 contendership for the tnt title, but I'm looking forward to the match itself tbh. 

Don Callis really doesn't want Youngbucks and it shows. He will definitely turn Omega against them. Not sure if it's a wise move. I would rather have Bucks as heels with Omega and Good Brothers tbh.

Revolution and March 3rd shows are shaping up nicely. Looking forward to the next few weeks.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

7/10
nice show
i thought sting was going to dissolve into dust


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That Riho vs. Deeb match was so awesome. So great to have the former back and the latter has been a revelation since coming to AEW.

If Riho doesn’t win the tournament, I’d love to see them do her vs. Deeb for the NWA title at the PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a great Dynamite

very enjoyable

match of the night for me was Riho v Deeb

great style match


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Why is the PPV on a Sunday night now? Saturday's make so much more sense.


Something about it clashing with UFC and some youtuber boxing match, both scheduled for consecutive Sayurdays. This will be a one off Sunday PPV.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

What was with Moxley just completely no selling Kingston at the end of the match there?

And how does Kenny Omega have no idea how to cut a promo. Take a breath between sentences, slow down a little bit. Its not a race to get through your promo. Someone really needs to sit all modern Pro Wrestlers down and tell them they need to work on talents beyond just flippy shit and pretending to be an MMA fighter.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So its settled, Sting will risk his life for a last bit of fame. Hope I´m wrong, but taking these bumps...at 61...with mostly his whole body being broken...damn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*The Hangman/Hardy vs. TH2 tag was fine for what it was. Hangman got time to shine and really didn't take any offense in the match. Jack Evans is good for one good botch a night now. His offense just doesn't look good sometimes.

I have to say, while I am happy that Hangman didn't manipulated by Hardy like he did with FTR (character development), I'm not too crazy about Hangman vs. Hardy 1 on 1 on PPV. Also, the set up for this felt weird. Now, I'm assuming Matt didn't know about the contract until Hangman told him about it. So he wouldn't have told Kassidy to come out dressed as the mascot. But here, Hardy learned about the contract in the ring, so how could he have planned a sneak attack? Unless the idea is that Matt already knew about the contract swap and laid a trap for Hangman. Not sure honestly, it wasn't clear one way or the other.

*The backstage segment with the Inner Circle was odd to me. Like, I very much appreciate that they aren't making Jericho look stupid and that he's full aware of what MJF is trying to do. But I was surprised at how dismissive he was against Sammy. Like, last week Jericho looked very sad that Sammy left, like he lost his little brother. And now this week he's saying doesn't want to hear his name again. Not what I expected, but I'm interested to see how that picks up in the future.

*Great to have Riho back. The match vs. Deeb was really good. MOTN for me. Both women's styles worked perfectly together. Riho won and that sets up a future rematch possibly for the NWA Championship. Good stuff.

*The OC vs. Luther match was thankfully short. Though it wasn't a squash, lol. I keep seeing people all it a squash. There were like 4 moves in the match total and Luther hit 2 of them. I am surprised nothing happened after the match with Miro. One the whole this was just something that happened.

*The Team Taz & Sting segment was the shot in the arm this feud needed. For too many weeks they've have just been spinning their wheels and rehashing material for this feud. Finally, something happened. I mean, damn, Sting took a Powerbomb bump. I figured Sting wouldn't be taking any bumps at all like that in AEW. And while I don't think he'll take many, something like that was necessary to heat this thing up.

*If the sole purpose of the Kenny promo in the classroom was to get Nakazawa destroyed by like 10 little kids, this was worth it.

*The Bucks & PnP had the kind of match you would expect them to have if given time, which was a very good match. I completely bought that Santana & Ortiz had won with the Street Sweeper. And I mainly though that because Matt was late to break up the pin. So that didn't look great. Also, the finish was just kind of lame to me. I get the story was that Santana & Ortiz got cocky and let their guard down, but it still makes them look dumb that they allowed that to happen to them. And the Good Brothers being late to help them advances that story, I guess.

*I wouldn't mind if they signed Mike Sydal. Matt on his own is boring, so at least if he's in a tag team he has a more defined role on the show. Solid match with FTR. I loved the German Suplex off the 2nd rope spot early in the match.

The post match beat down by Jurassic Express was weird. I mean, FTR beat them up 3 weeks ago, cutting off Luchasaurus's horns in the process. First, when the lights went out and they played the video of the silhouette of Luchasaurus looking at his destroyed mask, I though that meant he would come out with no mask. Or a dramatically different looking mask. But nope, he just came out with another mask that's pretty similar to the one he was already wearing. Also, the idea of seeing the match in a couple weeks should be that I want to see Jurassic Express get their revenge on FTR. Well, they already did that last night, so some of the steam was taken from this match already.

*Main event was another fun 6 man tag. Action was fast and furious, not really taking a chance to breathe. And it gave Mox a good win before setting up the main event angle. I'll say this about Kenny, this was the best I've remembered him being on the mic. First time I can remember he spoke with this much intensity.

I'll say this, I'm not crazy about the match stipulation chosen myself. But I know both men are going to have a lot of fun with it.

So overall, a good show.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

There is a certain charisma to riho, the only reason why she started catching flack is because so many people hang onto cornette's sexist and xenophobic views when he does reviews.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What was with Moxley just completely no selling Kingston at the end of the match there?
> 
> And how does Kenny Omega have no idea how to cut a promo. Take a breath between sentences, slow down a little bit. Its not a race to get through your promo. Someone really needs to sit all modern Pro Wrestlers down and tell them they need to work on talents beyond just flippy shit and pretending to be an MMA fighter.


Kenny had to rush through his promo because there was only about 2 minutes left for the show. It would have literally cut off before he could finish what he had to say if he didn't rush it. They proabably should have wrapped up that match 2 or 3 minutes earlier to avoid that.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I did not understand the need for a firework display and segment to reveal the gender for Cody Rhodes’ child.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

For a division I keep reading described as subpar, the AEW women are damn impressive. Have they improved in just the past few weeks or were they being undervalued by fans? Since I started watching again this year I haven't seen a bad performance from them. I feel like Deeb/Riho was MOTN. Even though half the matches are on YouTube, the America vs Japan tournement is being properly advertise too. 

I'm going to go on a little unrelated rant here, so spoiler tags are in order:


Spoiler



The only thing women related that irks me with AEW right now is this AEW Heels business. I've peeked at it and, from the outside, it seems heavily focused on 'girly stuff' like romance, girl power and hottest eligible bachelors. Why would I, or any other woman, want to pay for a special safe place to talk wrestling with people who identify as women only? I can talk to everyone for free, and could even talk about sexy wrestlers if I wanted to, in typical wrestling fan communities so thanks but no thanks.



I'm pleased to see the continuing backstage clips and video vignettes. They help balance out the show and they're actually making Jade Cargill look great (plus she's gorgous). Have to ask though - are AEW going for the grad schooler market or what? -1 is back (which doesn't bother me like it should), Omega storytime (did laugh at the "are they in love?" line). I could have done without the baby gender reveal as well but I'm sure someone thought it was cute. 

I like tag team wrestling. I like it a lot. However, I'm now convinced I don't like too many chaotic, no respecting who is or isn't supposed to be in the ring fiascos thrown at me all at once. Can we get no more than one or two tag matches, at least one with no shenanigans, per show? Please? I'm kinda begging. With my complaint out of the way, I'm still impressed by both Archer and Fenix. I want to see more of them, both on thier own and Fenix back with his brother soon. 

Staying with the tag team discussion, FTR need stronger booking. This is a tough one because I can see why they're being used to push Jurassic Express. The FTR guys are solid workers who will make Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus look amazing and, let's be honest, those two need to get over in the ring, and on thier identifiable gimmicks, because they aren't good talkers; Jungle Boy tries but he sure didn't inherit his fathers acting abilities. So I'm not sure how AEW should work this one. There has to be a way to protect FTR while elevating Jurassic Express. 

There was strong PPV building last night. Team Taz taking down Sting was the best use all involved have been put to in this story so far. Now I'm curious to see the match, which I wasn't before. The main event did nothing to build up anyone or anything but closed with a decent promo and match annoucement. Omega versus Mox should be fun based on the stipulation. 

Other than that, Adam Page is, imo, among the best talents in AEW, he's so crisp in the ring. He needs a better storyline. Oh, and I appreciate his descriptions; no whatever record or how many titles he's held, instead funny bits like hiring a shady legal team. Little details like that help win me over. A defined character, likeable personality, good looks and wrestling skill - the man has everything. Push him like mad.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Buster Baxter said:


> Kenny had to rush through his promo because there was only about 2 minutes left for the show. It would have literally cut off before he could finish what he had to say if he didn't rush it. They proabably should have wrapped up that match 2 or 3 minutes earlier to avoid that.


Kenny is bad at promos to begin with. Rushing it like this does not help him at all. 
Like you said, wrap up the match a little earlier so he got the time he needed. It´s not difficult, the referee can tell the wrestlers to wrap it up. But no. Everyone has to get their shit in.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> For a division I keep reading described as subpar, the AEW women are damn impressive. Have they improved in just the past few weeks or were they being undervalued by fans? Since I started watching again this year I haven't seen a bad performance from them. I feel like Deeb/Riho was MOTN. Even though half the matches are on YouTube, the America vs Japan tournement is being properly advertise too.


I don´t think the division is subpar -from what I´ve read people say, and in my own opinion, the talent is there -especially with the addition of Thunder Rosa and Deeb. What´s subpar, or worse, is how they use these women. Shida is the champ, but what storylines has she been in to make the title seem important? There was Abadon biting her, but besides that, I can´t remember anything she has been involved in except for a random match every now and then. Baker has had a storyline or 2.. If she´s their focus, then they should have given her the title, and protected her in the ring, as that´s still her weak spot.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been a fan of Cody for 10 years, and I still believe that his baby's gender reveal has nothing to do on TV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lol, yeah

the gender reveal was the first time I thought they were being a little 'extra'


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Like someone said yesterday the women´s division has been giving us banger after banger in 2021. First Rosa vs Britt Baker, then Rosa vs Leyla Hirsch, then Veny vs Sakura and now Riho vs Deeb.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> Like someone said yesterday the women´s division has been giving us banger after banger in 2021. First Rosa vs Britt Baker, then Rosa vs Leyla Hirsch, then Veny vs Sakura and now Riho vs Deeb.


Also Red Velvet/Diamante and Tay Conti/Serena Deeb at New Years Smash, I'm sure Britt/Anna Jay and Conti/Nyla Rose will also be very good. So will Riho vs Rosa.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Also Red Velvet/Diamante and Tay Conti/Serena Deeb at New Years Smash, I'm sure Britt/Anna Jay and Conti/Nyla Rose will also be very good. So will Riho vs Rosa.


Tay will win i think ahah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> Tay will win i think ahah


I would definitely put Tay Conti over. Then have her lose to Britt Baker in the semi-finals, which should also be a banger.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, yeah
> 
> the gender reveal was the first time I thought they were being a little 'extra'


“It’s just a work for his clear heel turn...”


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The female talent is there in terms of in-ring skills. They just don't have many stories. Britt/Rosa and Red Velvet/Jade are the only ones. This is why I keep saying Conti/Anna Jay vs La Sicaria, just to will it into existence. This week was a great example. I loved the Deeb/Riho match. Both women are great in the ring, but neither has a story or defined character. Deeb has a competitors demeanor and Riho is a happy face character, but that is only at face value.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> The female talent is there in terms of in-ring skills. They just don't have many stories. Britt/Rosa and Red Velvet/Jade are the only ones. This is why I keep saying Conti/Anna Jay vs La Sicaria, just to will it into existence. This week was a great example. I loved the Deeb/Riho match. Both women are great in the ring, but neither has a story or defined character. Deeb has a competitors demeanor and Riho is a happy face character, but that is only at face value.


I think they might be setting up Ivelisse and Diamante to feud with Kiera Hogan and Tasha Steelz for their Impact Womens tag titles.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I loved the main event, women's match and liked the tag title match. The additional story of Mox and Eddie still having beef was a nice story continuation. That is the kind of long term storytelling that can pay off in a year or at least be revised in different ways. They don't have to have matches constantly to have that long term story. Sting taking a power bomb made me unsettled. I get that he agreed to it and Cage is a very safe worker, but a 60 year old man with neck issues shouldn't take those bumps. It was nice to see that they didn't just do another interview segment though.

Finally, I have to talk about the last segment. I thought this was one of Omega's best promos. The fact he had to speed through it met he could avoid the awkward pauses that many wrestler do. The only part he had longer pauses was between each word in exploding barbwire deathmatch. Mox headhunting him was also good. It will be fascinating to see how they pull the match off. Do they have to bring in a specialty crew to set it up? I don't know what they use for the explosions, but I would think there is a real sense of danger if not done correctly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362463718659997698
Reminder of how damn amazing Rey Fenix is.

I'm glad to see him getting so much upper card time lately. Hopefully some gold in his future (tag or trios?).


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dizzie said:


> There is a certain charisma to riho, the only reason why she started catching flack is because so many people hang onto cornette's sexist and xenophobic views when he does reviews.


Nah I just think that she's vastly overrated. I don't know what Cornette said about her (nor do I care) but I have my own views. People constantly hyping her to this great talent yet when I watch her she isn't good at all. In the ring I find her offense to be terrible, her strikes are awful and she comes off a bit sloppy. I can ignore that, but she can't cut a promo and is very bland. By far the worst Joshi wrestler on national television. 

But as I said in this thread, Riho's offense and strikes didn't suck in this match, but watching this match it was obvious that Serena Deeb is significantly more talented than Riho.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Just got around to watching the show.

Nakazawa, Luther, -1, Brandon cutler and a baby gender reveal all on the same episode of dynamite.

Fuck you TK, you deserve all the criticism you get.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hitman1987 said:


> Just got around to watching the show.
> 
> Nakazawa, Luther, -1, Brandon cutler and a baby gender reveal all on the same episode of dynamite.
> 
> Fuck you TK, you deserve all the criticism you get.


Lol Nakazawa in a cameo appearance, Luther in a 1 minute squash, Cutler beaten on a post match segment, -1 got 2 seconds on the screen.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Lol Nakazawa in a cameo appearance, Luther in a 1 minute squash, Cutler beaten on a post match segment, -1 got 2 seconds on the screen.


Nakazawa - the guy who lubes up mid match and rubs his pants in people’s face, is the heel AEW world champion’s assistant. Kenny should be nowhere near this guy. 

Luther - an old, fat guy who cannot wrestle, having another match on dynamite because he’s Jericho’s friend. He offers nothing in ring or outside of it.

-1 - an 8 year old appearing with his top off as an on screen character as part of a faction. I feel for him because he lost his father, but this exposes him to a lot of criticism. Give him a front row seat in the crowd every week, maybe put the camera on him when they say “it’s Wednesday, you know what that means”, but don’t make him an on screen character, he’s a child FFS.

Cutler - a green, geeky friend of the bucks who has less to offer than Avalon will now be appearing in a match on dynamite next week.

All of the above is avoidable as each person is replaceable, just like Janela, Stunt, Kiss, Avalon but TK keeps on doing it.

Every time one of these is on screen a credible talent is off screen. It’s as simple as that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Lol Nakazawa in a cameo appearance, Luther in a 1 minute squash, Cutler beaten on a post match segment, -1 got 2 seconds on the screen.


More excuses for the dumb. You know all the dumb stuff adds up right? How about instead if saying "well all that was just a few minutes, who cares?" Just STOP doing the dumb stuff.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

I would have kinda like the idea that -1 is sitting ringside in no mask, just a kid who know the people there. He sees Hangman get jumped and runs to the back to grab the Dark Order guys he knows to come help. Just the kid who ran to get the misfit Avengers for help for a wrestler he likes.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Rey Fenix is better now then Rey Mysterio was in his prime.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Rey Fenix is better now then Rey Mysterio was in his prime.


Well that would have been a dream match for sure.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

iamjethro said:


> I would have kinda like the idea that -1 is sitting ringside in no mask, just a kid who know the people there. He sees Hangman get jumped and runs to the back to grab the Dark Order guys he knows to come help. Just the kid who ran to get the misfit Avengers for help for a wrestler he likes.


Someone with 11 posts just booked a better segment than Tony Khan and Cody.

No shade. I genuinely liked this idea.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I didn't mind the show. It was average at best. But Cody had to ruin it again. He had no business announcing his pregnancy literally right before FTR or Jurassic Express made their entrance. Then he goes on commentary to hype up his feud with Shaq. GTFO!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Definitely think Santana and Ortiz should have won the belts and then went on to face Jericho and MJF at Revolution. Wrote itself. 

Beyond that, highly enjoyable.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> I didn't mind the show. It was average at best. But Cody had to ruin it again. He had no business announcing his pregnancy literally right before FTR or Jurassic Express made their entrance. Then he goes on commentary to hype up his feud with Shaq. GTFO!


A lot of people are going to ignore the logic behind your post, but what he did buries the upcoming action by stealing the focus and tension in the viewers eyes that is created by knowing “Here come those dastardly heels, hope Jungle Boy shows up to get them back for what they did to Marko.”

Assuming someone cares about Marko.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

bdon said:


> A lot of people are going to ignore the logic behind your post, but what he did buries the upcoming action by stealing the focus and tension in the viewers eyes that is created by knowing “Here come those dastardly heels, hope Jungle Boy shows up to get them back for what they did to Marko.”
> 
> Assuming someone cares about Marko.


Right? Not to mention that Cody making his presence known was a complete diversion from the feud/build that should have been the only thing presented on TV at the time. He had no business being involved in a feud that had nothing to do with him. Even Jerichos commentary felt unneccesary at times, but he at least wasn't leveraging being a guest commentator to build up his own programs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> Rey Fenix is better now then Rey Mysterio was in his prime.


I think Fenix is a better athlete, who routinely does things that don't seem possible but Mysterio is one of the GOATs at selling.

I guess it depends on what you're looking for in a match


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Brad Boyd said:


> Right? *Not to mention that Cody making his presence known was a complete diversion from the feud/build that should have been the only thing presented on TV at the time*. He had no business being involved in a feud that had nothing to do with him. Even Jerichos commentary felt unneccesary at times, but he at least wasn't leveraging being a guest commentator to build up his own programs.


Exactly why it is a form of burying the talent. It doesn’t require squashing guys with a win or whatever, but any time you actively cutting into guys’ ability or time to get themselves and their program over, you’ve actively buried them a little.

It’s just wrong. Plain and simple.

No new viewer can watch FTR and immediately understand why they should care what is going on with them or Jurassic Express. Three forms of storytelling devices in wrestling: in-ring, commentary, and promos/vignettes.

FTR and JE don’t have the power to decide when and where they have the time to piece together their story, and Cody coming out stripped them of one of those plot devices.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I like how they hyped that mixed tag with Cody/Velvet vs Shaq/Jade by showing some random slow-mo shots of Jade and her tossing a few free throws on the basketball court. Like wow, holy shit, they had me on the fence before but now, hot damn, she can sink a basketball! I'm completely sold on this match now thanks to that totally relevant footage!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> I like how they hyped that mixed tag with Cody/Velvet vs Shaq/Jade by showing some random slow-mo shots of Jade and her tossing a few free throws on the basketball court. Like wow, holy shit, they had me on the fence before but now, hot damn, she can sink a basketball! I'm completely sold on this match now thanks to that totally relevant footage!


I mean to be fair, Shaq hitting a free throw is pretty rare.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

HankHill_85 said:


> I like how they hyped that mixed tag with Cody/Velvet vs Shaq/Jade by showing some random slow-mo shots of Jade and her tossing a few free throws on the basketball court. Like wow, holy shit, they had me on the fence before but now, hot damn, she can sink a basketball! I'm completely sold on this match now thanks to that totally relevant footage!


I’d like to know who came up with this terrible idea. Instead of a video showing Shaq/Jade doing some in ring training at a rival training school, we got this shitty space jam rip off instead.

I can’t decide if they are purposely keeping Shaq/jade out of the ring so it comes as a surprise when they actually turn out to be quite good or if Shaq\jade are that bad in ring that they are just delaying the inevitable criticism.

After seeing Jade’s/Shaq’s promos, Shaq’s slow motion black tornado, the Celebrity wrestling match not being on PPV and the fact that they didn’t just make it Cody vs Shaq after Brandi’s pregnancy (red velvet is an improvement on Brandi) I think that this could be terrible.

At least when it was HHH&Steph vs Ronda&Angle it had 2 or the greatest wrestlers of all time and an athlete in her prime.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Exactly why it is a form of burying the talent. It doesn’t require squashing guys with a win or whatever, but any time you actively cutting into guys’ ability or time to get themselves and their program over, you’ve actively buried them a little.
> 
> It’s just wrong. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...


You’re being worked again. He’s using his unborn child’s gender reveal to get heat for his eventual heel turn. It’s psychology 101.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, so much for Fenix and Archer being on the same page.

Not sure why these two have to qualify but Scorpio Sky doesn't though!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362884670011150337


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Well, so much for Fenix and Archer being on the same page.
> 
> Not sure why these two have to qualify but Scorpio Sky doesn't though!
> 
> ...


True, but these could be an awesome match. This will be the main event i think.









So, Fenix and Archer are not stars but Sky is? ahah


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh yeah, Fenix vs. Archer is a great match and will boost an otherwise pretty awful looking show. Give these two 10+ minutes in the main event and it'll both steal and save the show.

They will hopefully add a match involving Moxley and Omega, something like Mox/SCU vs. Omega/Good Brothers (or Bucks?) to build the PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> True, but these could be an awesome match. This will be the main event i think.
> View attachment 97650
> 
> 
> So, Fenix and Archer are not stars but Sky is? ahah


....That is a ridiculous explanation. Everybody should have had to qualify.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah not really buying Tony's explanation. 

Anyway this should be a great match. I doubt they'll have both Fenix and Pentagon in the match so Archer most likely wins. I can see them going with Fenix/Kingston at Revolution since Kingston teased it last week in his promos by saying he never wanted him in the family and still blames Fenix for Pentagon leaving.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, I know they have very little time to Revolution and this ladder match was probably a late idea (and let's be honest, an excuse to get Cody on the card).

But you have another show called Dark. Why not make that show more special for a couple of weeks and have qualifying matches there if you need to.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Oh yeah, Fenix vs. Archer is a great match and will boost an otherwise pretty awful looking show. Give these two 10+ minutes in the main event and it'll both steal and save the show.
> 
> They will hopefully add a match involving Moxley and Omega, something like Mox/SCU vs. Omega/Good Brothers (or Bucks?) to build the PPV.


Nop, we have Mox vs Mini Dolph instead. I fear for next week´s rating. Can´t we have Riho vs Rosa instead?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nop, we have Mox vs Mini Dolph instead. I fear for next week´s rating.


Not a bad match for Moxley to destroy someone though. Nemeth bumped really well against PAC and made PAC's moves look great. I hope Moxley uses the front sleeper/choke move he did to beat Jon Cruz on Dark - I like 'Bloodsport' Moxley.

But yeah, it doesn't look like a great show for ratings... but we said that about the show with Cody vs. Avalon and Moxley vs. Comoroto, yet it did 854,000.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Not a bad match for Moxley to destroy someone though. Nemeth bumped really well against PAC and made PAC's moves look great. I hope Moxley uses the front sleeper/choke move he did to beat Jon Cruz on Dark - I like 'Bloodsport' Moxley.
> 
> But yeah, it doesn't look like a great show for ratings... but we said that about the show with Cody vs. Avalon and Moxley vs. Comoroto, yet it did 854,000.


And Riho vs Rosa will be on a sunday free special on Bleacher Report. Fuck Tony, this is one of the best women´s matches in the world, and instead we have Cutler vs Hager and Mox vs Nemeth on Dynamite.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ooff. Tony Khan really shouldn't interact with fans on Twitter. Too many holes in his logic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> You’re being worked again. He’s using his unborn child’s gender reveal to get heat for his eventual heel turn. It’s psychology 101.


I love watching the crowds disappear the minute Cody shows all of his PsYcHoLoGy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Well, so much for Fenix and Archer being on the same page.
> 
> Not sure why these two have to qualify but Scorpio Sky doesn't though!
> 
> ...


So wait a second: they’re calling the match The Face of the Revolution match? Goddamn that insecure prick refuses to allow fans to decide who and what is the face of anything. Face of TNT, Face of Revolution, Ace Title, etc

No one will ever grow big enough to make AEW anything more than than it currently is, because Cody rHHHodes won’t allow anyone to represent “his” company. No MJF growing into a top heel, no Darby weekly TNT title matches to grow big enough in the audiences eyes to be elevated up the ladder, no Mox during COVID to elevate his WORLD title reign, going around telling Konnan about CM PUNK’s offer to push Punk away from signing, no Lesnar, celebrities only walk through the door in order to stand opposite Cody, etc.

But sure, he isn’t burying the talent with his passive aggressive booking, “I ain’t even ALLOWED to be World Champion.” All the while, he is booked like THE most important figure on the entire show.

I hope he one day learns to let Vince and Hunter’s feelings about him go.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, the reasoning is really flawed but Archer vs Fenix should be bonkers, so I'm conflicted.

IMO Archer should already be in the match, since he's ranked in singles and Fenix and Scorpio Sky should have to fight for the spot.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

So Cody gets his little coronation as FOTC..


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

What is a ‘Face of the revolution’ ladder match? Does the winner become the face of the PPV or are they going to be the face of the AEW wrestling revolution that already started over a year ago and is all but over as evidenced by the flatlining ratings?

I just don’t get why the need to overcook and over complicate everything thing they do.

This is just another example of ignoring the rankings because they can’t book for shit and want to get certain people on the PPV. It’s TK’s idea and he can’t even explain it himself so how the fuck will anybody else understand it.

Surely they could’ve just put who they wanted in the match (Archer or Fenix) and then had the Archer vs Fenix match anyway without stakes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> So wait a second: they’re calling the match The Face of the Revolution match? Goddamn that insecure prick refuses to allow fans to decide who and what is the face of anything. Face of TNT, Face of Revolution, Ace Title, etc
> 
> No one will ever grow big enough to make AEW anything more than than it currently is, because Cody rHHHodes won’t allow anyone to represent “his” company. No MJF growing into a top heel, no Darby weekly TNT title matches to grow big enough in the audiences eyes to be elevated up the ladder, no Mox during COVID to elevate his WORLD title reign, going around telling Konnan about CM PUNK’s offer to push Punk away from signing, no Lesnar, celebrities only walk through the door in order to stand opposite Cody, etc.
> 
> ...


"But he's not a multiple time world champion, so how can he be similar to HHH" lol


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Jake Hager vs Brandon Cutler announced for next week... 🤔


----------

